# TSA screener



## rarambarri

¿Cual sería la traducción más apropiada para "TSA screener"? En cuanto TSA equivale a Transportation Security Administration.


----------



## grindios

La Administración de Seguridad en el Transporte de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## rarambarri

Gracias, grindios, no me refiero al significado de TSA. Más bien a la traducción de "screener" en este contexto. Es una especie de revisor, pero no sé si ese es el término adecuado, y tampoco quisiera confundirlo con el revisor de billetes de un tren, por ejemplo.


----------



## viudabella

Yo diría agente. Agente de la TSA.


----------



## rarambarri

Eso es lo que ando usando, agente de la TSA. Pero no todos los agentes de la TSA son screeners, por eso buscaba un término más específico. Pero si no lo hay, simplemente no lo hay. En otras palabras, también se refiere a ellos como Airport Security Screeners. Por eso busco la traducción mas apropiada para SCREENER. En otras palabras, en cualquier otro país hay SCREENERS y no pertenecen a la TSA.
Gracias viudabella


----------



## viudabella

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Administración_de_Seguridad_en_el_Transporte


----------



## rarambarri

Hola vuidabella,
Thank you for your reply.
I know what TSA stands for. That is not what I am looking for. I wanted to find out what the appropriate translation for SCREENER is.
I am not only referring to TSA screeners, but screeners in general. I am pretty sure that screeners at Paris, Madrid or any other airport in the world do not work for TSA.
Thanks again for your valuable input.


----------



## Alisterio

¿Tienes más información sobre la función exacta de estos agentes? Por lo general, los aeropuertos cuentan con dos tipos de inspectores: los que revisan los pasajeros y su equipaje de mano en los filtros de seguridad entre el lado tierra y el lado aire, y los que revisan el equipaje que se documenta para transporte en la panza del avión. Como término general, supongo que podrías usar "inspector de TSA"...


----------



## rarambarri

La función específica que desempeñan en su cargo los "screeners" es la de revisar el equipaje de mano en los puestos de control de seguridad. Técnicamente hablando podría decirse que son revisores de equipaje de mano, con la excepción de que, en los medios de transporte, como en el tren, los revisores se encargan de verificar que los pasajeros tengan un billete válido, y no de lo que llevan a cuestas antes de abordar. En fin, supongo que ante la carencia de un término específico, inspector es lo más apropiado.
Muchas gracias por tu sugerencia.


----------



## Alisterio

También pensé en "revisor", pero lo descarté precisamente por las razones que mencionas. En el contexto de los aeropuertos mexicanos, a esas personas se les llama "agentes de ERPE" (Equipo de Revisión de Pasajeros y Equipaje). Podrías tal vez hacer el término general de "inspector" un poco más específico si dijeras "inspector en filtro de seguridad" o "inspector en arco de seguridad", algo así...


----------



## emosq001

Aparte de inspector puedes también utilizar *registrador* del TSA


----------

